# Early Root Glass Works Soda bottle from 1901 not a Crown Top.



## CreekWalker (Feb 11, 2016)

I was looking thru a box of mostly Memphis straight side soda bottle , I dug back a few years ago. One of the bottle I had packed up and forgot about, is an aqua soda with a blob type lip. I'm not sure about type closure. The base is embossed: ROOT 1, with a couple of bubbles next to the one. I've searched for a photo on this site and the net. But haven't found a pic anywhere. I know the ROOT Glass Works started May 27, 1901, so are these scarce as they are here in TN or are they fairly common. It is unmarked otherwise, so I know the value is not high. Just curious if anyone has seen these.


----------



## jblaylock (Feb 12, 2016)

I'm jealous of the bottles and most that you go out digging. I so want to get into that, not just for the bottles, but for the experience.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 12, 2016)

CreekWalker

I have never seen that particular ROOT bottle, but based on the attached chart and similar sources, the Root Glass Company did not start marking their bottles with "*ROOT*" until 1906. Prior to 1906 they marked their bottles with either *RGCo*, which has a small 'o' or *RGCO* which has a capital 'O'

As for it having a blob-type closure, that is unusual but not unheard of. I have a *Hutchinson* bottle from the Ouachitia Valley Glass Works, Monroe, Louisiana that is marked with *ROOT 559* which I have circa dated to 1906-07. Based on what I know about the Root Glass Company, they started date coding their bottles in 1909. It has been said that from 1909 until about 1930, that virtually all Root bottles have these date codes. An example of which would be ROOT 17 for 1917. Hence, I think it is safe to circa date your bottle between 1906 and 1908. 

The Root Glass Company was purchased by the Owens-Illinois Glass Company in 1929-1930 but continued to mark some of their bottles with ROOT until about 1932.

1. Chart compiled by the Historic Glass Bottle Identification & Information Website ~ Headed by Bill Lindsey and Bill Lockhart

2. Example of Root's earlier mark (1901-1906) RGCo


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 12, 2016)

P.S.

I'm not certain what the number *1* represents, but it is most likely a mold or style number.


----------



## CreekWalker (Feb 12, 2016)

"I'm jealous of the bottles and most that you go out digging. I so want to get into that, not just for the bottles, but for the experience." Josh, As for gaining permission , I strike out more often, than usual in gaining digging access, but when I do , I make the most of it.  The 1990's up to a decade ago, people were less belligerent. I still research an area extensively, before I knock on a lot of doors. Sometimes a tenant or renter, will grant access before an owner. I've walked up to guys, mowing, and offered a cold beer, with an offer of five more to hunt for bottles in the backyard. You can not be shy, keep it as friendly and positive as possible and  accept a high failure rate as normal.  Leave when asked immediately. But thank them anyway.


----------



## CreekWalker (Feb 12, 2016)

Thanks, Bob, 1906 would match up with the others found that day , which range from 1905 to 1910. I meant to post that bottle a couple years ago. It is the only one I've seen, also. The lip style was at least five years obsolete by 1906, as the crown top had taken over the soda market by then. I found a super nice Grape-Ola and a local ten sided hutch yesterday digging, and found a Coca Cola straight side at the local antique mall from Portsmouth , Ohio today, so will post photos soon.


----------



## jblaylock (Feb 12, 2016)

Is the Grape-ola a John Eppings? I need one of those for my collection.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## CreekWalker (Feb 12, 2016)

I wish! Lol.


----------



## Houdini (Feb 29, 2016)

Are all bottles marked Root or RG Co. on the base from the Root glass company in Terre Haute?
New to collecting southern straight side coca-colas. 

thanks


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 29, 2016)

Houdini said:


> Are all bottles marked Root or RG Co. on the base from the Root glass company in Terre Haute?
> New to collecting southern straight side coca-colas.
> 
> thanks



Houdini

Welcome to the forum.

Yes - Most if not all Root bottles should be marked with either RGCo - RGCO - ROOT - And starting around 1909 they should be marked with a double-digit date number such as ROOT 11 for 1911 - ROOT 22 for 1922, etc.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 29, 2016)

P.S.

This link will take you to a list of glass makers who made Coca Cola bottles ... 

http://www.glassbottlemarks.com/glass-manufacturers-marks-on-coke-bottles/


----------



## Houdini (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks for the information!


----------

